
Cat purr generator - kleer001
http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/catPurrNoiseGenerator.php
======
audiosampling
Dev here. So surprised to hear my cat purring a lot this morning, and then
realised it was featured on HN today! :) To celebrate this, the Cat Purr IAP
on myNoise's iOS App has been set to Tier 0, so you can all enjoy the same
sound on your iOS device for free as well!
([https://itunes.apple.com/be/app/mynoise/id813099896?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/be/app/mynoise/id813099896?mt=8))

~~~
nailer
Hi there! Just wanted to say this would be amazing if you added in-time
vibration.

~~~
ddingus
Seconded

------
znpy
I opened this tab and forgot about it.

Didn't realize it was a car purring, began doing smartctl tests on my hard
disk.

Lol.

------
simias
I've been using this website for a while, even donated some money. There are
endless possibilities of sound combinations, you should have a look at the
other generators on the site:
[http://mynoise.net/noiseMachines.php](http://mynoise.net/noiseMachines.php)

I enjoy "Spring Walk":
[http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/springWalkSoundscapeGenerat...](http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/springWalkSoundscapeGenerator.php)
and "Jungle Life":
[http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/jungleNoiseGenerator.php](http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/jungleNoiseGenerator.php)

------
xirdstl
This is great! I was hoping to get a reaction from my cats, but they were
pretty indifferent, giving me a look that said "So what? I'm still hungry."

I am addicted to having the sound of a fan when I sleep. I can trace that back
to the college dorm days where we would use this really old box fan at night
to generate noise to drown out whatever else was going on in the halls. And by
old, I mean it was made when it was still okay to make a fan with a grill you
could reach your hand through.

That fan having long since disappeared, I now rely on a mobile app to meet
that need.

~~~
audiosampling
Small :
[http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/fanNoiseGenerator.php](http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/fanNoiseGenerator.php)

Big :
[http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/dataCenterNoiseGenerator.ph...](http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/dataCenterNoiseGenerator.php)

;-)

~~~
newman314
Data center noise??? Argh. All I have to do is close my eyes and I can hear
the hum.

My worst nightmare would be not being able to turn this sound off.

------
MattBearman
Love this. Even though it doesn't sound 100% real, it's still just such a
relaxing sound, it may well become be go to work music.

~~~
audiosampling
I agree with you, it doesn't sound as real as I wished it to be. Cat Purr was
a request of many early myNoise users. At beginning, I kept explaining all the
reasons why the myNoise sound player was not designed for playing a cat purr
(it was initially designed to play random-phase and flat spectrum noises such
as white noise and rain) and why I wouldn't implement a cat purr. Then, I gave
up and programmed it, just to stop people asking :D It is not the myNoise
sound I am the most proud of, but it seems that people like it (or the
concept).

~~~
Genmutant
Which one are you the most proud of?

~~~
audiosampling
To serve as a noise blocking white noise machine (that is the main use of the
site) but only with natural sounds, this one is my favourite (try with the
Animate feature) :
[http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/windSeaRainNoiseGenerator.p...](http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/windSeaRainNoiseGenerator.php)

In general, all the latest ones have my preference, as I am perfecting my
skills, day by day. I am quite happy with the last one added two weeks ago:
[http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/circularBreathSoundscapeGen...](http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/circularBreathSoundscapeGenerator.php)

Check this one if you like sung voices:
[http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/himalayanVoicesSongGenerato...](http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/himalayanVoicesSongGenerator.php)

~~~
nemof
our office has been listening to jungle life and absolute rain all week at
work. we love your site. if/when an android app comes out i'll definitely buy
it.

------
erispoe
A perfect complement for coffitivity[1], the cafe noise generator. Now I can
get to work.

[1] [https://coffitivity.com/](https://coffitivity.com/)

~~~
cpeterso
I also like [http://www.rainymood.com/](http://www.rainymood.com/)

------
zapt02
There are many excellent generators on that page, but Anamnesis is my
favourite - a noir, sci-fi world awaits:
[http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/anamnesisSoundscapeGenerato...](http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/anamnesisSoundscapeGenerator.php)

~~~
e40
Blade Runner-ish. I like it, too.

------
eridius
This is pretty cute. But you're missing a golden opportunity to call it
"Purrlin Noise".

------
jvehent
We don't need noise cancelling headphones. We need cat purr generating
headphones!

------
ddingus
My cat noticed this. Normally, she is around, or sitting close. She
investigated the Mac, gave me the "da fuck?" look and curled right up near the
machine and joined in the purring.

I used this for a while today. Nice. I was relaxed.

------
rhaps0dy
My laptop is even vibrating to the touch from the sound.

I'm typing on a cat!

------
unoti
Even though I know this isn't a real kitty purring in my ear, I can sense
myself feeling relaxed and soothed by this as if it were a drug. I've heard
that petting a cat or dog lowers a person's blood pressure. I bet hearing cat
purrs does, too. I recently read the book Influence which describes a myriad
of ways people and animals have automatic responses to various stimuli; I
wonder if this is that kind of thing.

------
codq
While it's certainly no replacement for a purring cat pressing down upon your
lap, the "sleeping" preset is SPOT-ON. Great work :)

------
snake117
I like these kinds of concepts; simple and can really improve productivity
when being played in the background. There is another app for coffee shops:
[https://coffitivity.com/](https://coffitivity.com/)

Although you can't modulate SFX, its still nice to run in the background.

------
edem
You can choose from a lot of other sounds on the website as well just take a
look around. I really like the "Healing Water" one. Another site which was
featured lately: [http://rain.today/](http://rain.today/)?

------
hokkos
I have a better generator at home :

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_bsCxOzsxqxOVhyWVdtUU4zUWM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_bsCxOzsxqxOVhyWVdtUU4zUWM/view)

------
mahouse
I don't know, this sound makes me very very angry.

------
claystu
My cat immediately reacted! Must be pretty good...

------
_mikz
Suprisingly soothing :)

------
wingerlang
Found this very unsettling for some reason.

